# Mud Fever--Need some questions answered!



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

Bump..? o.o


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

as long as he's not lame then go ahead and use him.


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

I would stop hosing his legs off, moisture is a cause of the problem so you want to keep his legs as dry as possible. I would also stop using Mane and Tail on them since they are probably kind of raw that might be irritating.



> Can you work a horse while it has mud fever, as long as they arent lame?


I would give him some time off until you get the scratches (mud fever) under control. You don't want to put any unecessary stretching of the skin in those areas. If you really feel the need to ride, I would keep it to a walk.



> Am I doing the right thing?


I would wash his legs really well with betadine scrub. Dry them VERY well.

Then you need to pick up some ointments- Desitin (40% zinc oxide, not the 10% kind), Neosporin/Triple Antibiotic, Cortizone Cream and Athlete's Foot Cream (Tinactin). Mix all of these together in a little gladware/tupperware container and apply that mix to his legs 2x daily (if possible). Put it on liberally.

When you go to re-apply just wipe the old stuff off, don't wash it off. The Desitin will act as a water barrier. 



> Would MTG work well for the mud fever too (someone told me it would)?


I've heard it does, but the above mix works really well! The ointment sticks to it, whereas the MTG would dry sooner, exposing the scratches again.



> Is there anything else I can do to help him?


Just watch it, if it doesn't going away within a week get the vet out to check it because he might need antibiotics.



> Should I do some light bareback (walk) in the arena until I feel he is 100% ready to do walk and trot work and such?
> Should I do some inhand and lunging up and down hills?


I wouldn't lunge up and down hills, but a bareback walk or inhand trail walking wouldn't hurt.

Hope they heal soon!


----------



## ksc66 (Feb 10, 2010)

We use aloedine ( medicated) shampoo and cleanse the area making sure to remove all of the scabs-very important (cowboy magic crud buster can help if they are difficult) and towel dry the area before applying a thick coat of novalsan, which is a disinfectant cream. We have also used petroleum jelly and wrapped with plastic wrap to loosen the scabs before cleansing. Try to keep it as clean and dry as possible, a medicated cream will help prevent anysecondary infection, if you need to turn out and it is wet use the petroleum jelly as a barrier to moisture which can aggravate the area while healing- we love MTG , in addition to growing long tails it contains sulfur which will help heal -as long as you dont mind the bar-b-que smell. Our gelding once required antibiotics for a difficult case he acquired. We continue to work them as long as they are not in obvious discomfort or the area has not become very swollen. You are on track using the cold water to soothe the area before treatment.


----------



## AlabamaHorseMom (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm having a hard time with mud fever too since we've HAD so much rain this year.

What I do is allow the mud thats already on the leg to dry and then brush it off. Its better NOT to wash if you can avoid it, more moisture is not what you want.
If it IS REALLY bad I wash the leg with an iodine wash and then dry with a towel. After the leg is dry again I spray MTG on it. 

My OTTB has it REALLY bad last year, and I finally broke down and just gave him a few doses of penicillin and it cleared up within a few days.

MTG will work wonders if you use it regular enough.


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

PS- If Bear has chronic scratches he might benefit from copper and/or zinc added to his diet, but talk to your vet about it.

And I never pick off the scabs because it hurts them, how would you like it? If they come off with the initial betadine bath - great! If not, they get covered up with the ointment which softens them. And when you wipe the old stuff off before reapplying they will come off, along with any other dirt that was picked up by the ointment throughout the day. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

Thank you everyone so much for all the wonderful information!

I am using Desitin on him now, and he is responding GREAT to it! I have been using the water because he really likes having his legs cold hosed and because the scabs are coming off when I do. I switched him over to a tea tree oil soap that is really helping (it is awesome for irritated skin). I towel and air dry his legs and then put on the Desitin. I am going to go to the feed store and pick a few things soon hopefully. I am going to pick up some MTG while im there (he needs it for his tail anyways).

Bear has to be turned out, as he has Lymphatic Drainage, aka stocking up. He can be stalled for a day or two if he has pillow wraps and such on, but he does best being out in the pasture. It has been really muddy, more then normal, and he has sensitive skin, so its just a bad mix. ):

He has been off work since the 28th (found out he had Mud Fever on the 27th), so he has had two weeks off. I am going to have a trainer check him out tomorrow night and see what she says. She has a lot of experience with Mud Fever (She has lived in Washington for a while... Washington = rain, rain = mud) and she is good at spotting even the slightest lameness.

He is moving around well now, and isnt limpy or anything. I can mess with all four legs (even in the areas that have Mud Fever) fine, and he just sleeps or watches me. ;]

So what all should I pick up at the feed store?

I hope I cleared some things up!


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

I would mix at least triple antibiotic in with the desitin to help any open sores (from the scabs coming off) heal up. 

They also make a scratches medicine you can pick up at some feed stores you could try. It's pricey, but works very well apparently.
Seashore Acres Scratch Medication - Dover Saddlery.

Let us know what your trainer says!


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

Just wondering...How would furazone work on this?


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

Some people use furazone in the mix I posted (Desitin, Triple Aniobiotic, Cortizone cream & Tinactin) and I've heard of some people mixing in a bit a fenbendazole dewormer (safeguard). Why? I don't know... you've got everything in the mix you already need, but they claim it works so I'm sure furazone wouldn't hurt.


----------



## OdinsOwn (Dec 30, 2009)

Always good to see more ideas on what people use for this, as I tried tons of things over the summer when my horse got scratches.
What finally worked best for him was:
clipped all the hair from the affected legs (I used a 40 blade) to help them dry as easily as possible
applied cowboy magic krudbuster twice daily and let soak for 10-15 minutes. The scabs were soft enough after this to just wipe off which I did to make sure they were also completely dry again
Applied MTG to the scratches
Applied a mixture (2/3 desitin cream mixed with 1/3 TriCare antibiotic ointment mixed with dexamethasone powder) to cover the entire area to be sure that no moisture would get in
The desitin does wonders on blocking stuff out.
He stayed in work while this was going on as he was completely sound but I was unable to use bell or brushing boots on him as they rubbed the area.


----------



## rockaway (Jan 14, 2010)

HI I know nothing about mud fever but take a look at a new product that is sooo safe and works on so many things. I have heard amazing results coming from this product. It is called vetericyn. best of luck


----------



## crazyequine (Jan 25, 2010)

*mtg*

In regards to MTG for mud fever/mud scald...I have used it and had undesirable results. My mare is a grey with pink skin - the MTG burned her skin. It made the mud fever worse by inflaming the skin around it and causing the area to become very very sore. The skin cracked open and was oozing. 

This was a couple of years ago and since then I have learned that for my horse, just leaving the scab alone and not washing and picking is beneficial. When I wash the scabs and remove them, I find the infection spreads. If I leave scab alone, it eventually disappears with no ill affects to my mare.

I only intervene if the leg swells from the infection - which has only happened once.
This does not work for everyone - I know people who have left the mud scald alone and it spread severely.

I have discovered over the years that mud scald is different on every horse and not one treatment will work for all cases! Good luck!

Just thought I'd would let you know of my experience. Remember...this works for me...it may or may not work for you.
Sarah


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

Well, most of the mud fever is cleared up now, but I have horrible news...

Pretty much every part of Bear's body is out of place. Most of his neck, his pole, his back, probably ribs, his hips, and we think he threw his hocks out too. I _could_ do light riding with him, but im not going to, as I refuse to put him in any more pain. My poor, poor boy. We are calling the chiro next week I hope, so they should be out in a few weeks. *Sigh*


----------



## qtrhrsecrazy (Aug 2, 2009)

Neopredef works well on mud fever, just for future reference. It's a vet item, $15. Most vets will sell it to you without a visit or you can buy it online. It worked great for me when other stuff just didn't seem to completely take care of it


----------



## qtrhrsecrazy (Aug 2, 2009)

I forgot to add to apply after scrubbing with betadine or chlorhexidine, and completely drying the area


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

eventerwannabe said:


> Pretty much every part of Bear's body is out of place. Most of his neck, his pole, his back, probably ribs, his hips, and we think he threw his hocks out too. I _could_ do light riding with him, but im not going to, as I refuse to put him in any more pain. My poor, poor boy. We are calling the chiro next week I hope, so they should be out in a few weeks. *Sigh*


How did that happen?


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

mls said:


> How did that happen?


Lots of things. He is a big horse, plus he is a violent roller, and he loves to roll about twice a day (in the mud, of course...). He used to be a 3' hunter jumper, then went on to be a lesson horse for kids learning to jump (and some of the more advanced riders). He has just had a hard life, I guess. We arent entirely sure. ):


----------



## HunterJumperCanadian (Feb 10, 2010)

The best thing you can do is keep the scabs moisturized! The best way to treat scratches is to keep it clean but DO NOT SCRUB! It is extremely painful for your horse, especially if he was lame from it! Use lavage (water pressure, such as holding your finger over the tip of the hose so the stream increases a bit in pressure, but not too much!) and clean the area well, using some kind of anti-bacterial such as hibitane. Put some vaseline on the scabs and bandage!! Keep it clean and the scabs moisturized! The best way to prevent scratches is if your horse has white legs, is trim the hair down on the white legs - it is proven they are way more prone to scratches. May not be the most attractive, but it will prevent this painful process! =)


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

I would just stick with the Desitin. That is what I use and it works great.


----------



## Ryle (Jul 13, 2007)

The whole reason that mud fever occurs is becaue of dampness getting to the skin on a regular basis. This can be rain/mud, damp bedding in stalls, even heavy dew on the grass. So the biggest concern for preventing or getting rid of mud fever is to get the horse out of the damp conditions. 

The legs should be cleaned with an antibacterial/antifungal shampoo or scrub such as betadine. Then the scabs should be removed. This is easier to do if they have been allowed to get wet and then scraped with a plastic spatula. Once the scabs are removed the legs should be dried THOROUGHLY. (I can't stress that enough.) Once the legs are dried, a layer of desitin or other diaper rash ointment is applied to help prevent moisture from getting to the skin. If the condition is pretty serious, an antibitoic cream (simple triple antibiotic) can be applied. If there is significant inflammation, a mixture of triple antibiotic and steroid cream can be applied and then that covered with the diaper rash ointment. 

There is no need for other "miracle cures" to treat these types of conditions. This is a simple bacterial or sometimes mixed bacterial and fungal infection that occurs and continues because the main issue of dampness isn't addressed. The chronic damp conditions break down the skin's basic defense against these infectious organisms that are encountered.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

I learned of this condition one particularly bad winter. First you must get your horse into a dryer paddock/stable, depending your situation. mud fever is caused by a mite that burrows under the skin.

We used common household bleach and bathed/sponged horse twice a day. ( bleach does not sting - if you have a cut test this for yourself - but i t will kill the mite). if the skin seems to get dry as it heals we used Rawleighs salve (can use the medicated one, but I think we used the plain one).

while the horse has the scabs he is probably still very uncomfortable so i would keep work to a minimum. bathe the area(s) at least daily till all scabs removed and skin healing.

Keep him as dry as possible. Keep him warm, and bring feed to him, his own reserves are low.


----------

